# Herping North Queensland in summer.



## Mitella (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi all, for those into herping - here's a couple of YouTube clips showing some herps I've found in a coupla outings around North Queensland. There'll be plenty more videos coming out soon too!


----------



## TheReptilianOverlord (Feb 12, 2019)

In what part of nth qld?


----------

